# Nikon 550 Rifleman vs Leupold VX-ll rangefinder



## brkncly (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a rangefinder and I'm trying to decide between the Nikon 550 Rifleman vs the Leupold VX-ll. I need help deciding between these two, anybody have any opinions on these two particular rangefinders?
I've done some research and read lots of reviews and still having a hard time deciding. Which one would you buy and why? Thanks!


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

You may have a hard time, for both are very good...maybe a close look at each mfgs. warranty will help you decide. Something to ponder...other than that, sometimes it is the one that you "feel" will really meet your needs, or simply the one that you'd really be proud to be carrying...a feel good thing, and when out there, you should...good luck, and good hunting


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

by the way, I have had at least six different scopes, and have recently placed a venerable Leupold VX-II 3-9X40, on a brand new Kimber...very nice...good luck, and good hunting


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Go with a Leica rangefinder.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

What does the Leica cost? I've looked at them many times, but the price has always stopped me...the quality seems wonderful, though I just annot seem to bring myself to part with the kind of cash the stores are asking. Thanks, Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

They cost a little extra. But like in most things you are getting what you pay for. I like them because they have a red LED square for a crosshair. Not a black cross which sucks big time for low light conditions, and if you are trying to range something in the shadows. 
My .02


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply...I liked the illuminated red set up also, when looking at the Leica, but the ones I've seen are about a grand...I picked up a waterproof Nikon for about one fourth the cost...it works...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

They Leicas are about $500-$600. Just look at Cabela's or another sporting store online.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I will do that...Thanks...good hunting and good shooting


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

$599 for the 1200 CRF here:

http://theopticzone.com/category/36469/ ... -leica.htm

Great people to deal with, price is as good as anywhere. Free shipping over $300.

I don't have the CRF, mine is the 1200 LRF which they don't make any more. The CRF is smaller and more compact.

Although they are basically the same rangefinder you can find the LRF a bit cheaper if you search hard enough.

I wouldn't trade mine for anything. Well, maybe a CRF, or a Swaro. 

huntin1


----------

